

It's totally reasonable to chalk it up to cosmic rays (2007) - jordigh
http://lwn.net/Articles/219983/

======
btilly
This reminds me of a PC game which included an automatic crash reporting
system, and would also periodically conduct stress tests to be able to
identify (and therefore automatically exclude) machines that looked like they
were producing random memory errors. (The usual cause of which was
overclocking.)

Software crashes due to hardware issues are generally not software bugs.

~~~
Micaiah_Chang
For those interested, guild wars is the game, and the process is covered below
in the 'Your Computer is broken' section:

[http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/whose-bug-is-this-
anyway](http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/whose-bug-is-this-anyway)

HN Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4939144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4939144)

------
personjerry
The cosmic rays remind me of the xkcd comic about "real programmers".

Link: [http://xkcd.com/378/](http://xkcd.com/378/)

